# ISO savory breakfast ideas



## GotGarlic (Sep 23, 2019)

But the catch is that there can be no recognizable eggs [emoji38] DH has hit a plateau in his weight loss journey and we're looking for new breakfast ideas. He's been having yogurt and a cinnamon-raisin English muffin with honey; we're looking for fewer simple carbs and sugar and more nutrition. 

He doesn't like to cook, so it has to be somewhat easy to prepare, and if it's something I can make in advance that can be eaten cold or reheated, that would be great, too.

I have a couple of ideas. One is a sort of roasted home fries dish by Rachael Ray - chopped onions, bell peppers, potatoes and sausage, seasoned and tossed with olive oil and roasted at 450F for about a half hour.

Another is the veggie fritters I made for dinner last night, maybe along with some cheese or ham for protein. I can vary the vegetables with the seasons.

What other ideas do you have? 
[Close-up of veggie patties.]


----------



## Deb555 (Sep 23, 2019)

The roasted home fries sound good, but potatoes are an extremely simple carb. My suggestion is to substitute cauliflower florets for those.  I would also suggest chicken or turkey sausage, rather than pork.

I recently tried something that might not be for everyone.  My DH and I are doing well with it, though.  

The recipe author calls it a "Breakfast Cake" because it's high in protein.  We've eaten it several times now, and find it can be easily tailored to our individual tastes.  We have had it with sliced orange and a half whole wheat English Muffin on the side.  I think your veggie patty or the roasted home fries would be great on the side!  I'm going to make some with the cauliflower to try.

Recipe:

2 eggs, beaten well
16-oz. container of ricotta - we use the skim
1/4 cup coconut flour (we have been using this due to diabetes)
1/2 cup artificial sweetener or equivalent.  I use half that, to avoid aftertaste.
1/2 tsp. salt

Stir the ingredients into the beaten egg.  Pour into greased 8" x 8" square or 9" round pan.  I had neither so used a 7" x 11" pan.  Bake for 45 minutes.  I tested with a toothpick to make sure it was done.  It's rather like a ricotta cheesecake.  Good cold.

We have discussed but have not yet tried adding cinnamon, or other flavorings, such as maple, lemon.  And I would say the sweetener would be a matter of personal preference.  Again, maybe not for everyone, though.  I hope it gives you an idea, though?


----------



## taxlady (Sep 23, 2019)

I like samosas for breakfast and they can be reheated in the microwave. Obviously, this is a do ahead or purchased item.


----------



## GotGarlic (Sep 23, 2019)

Thanks. My husband also won't eat broccoli or cauliflower, so that's out, but I appreciate the suggestion. I know potatoes are high in carbs, but for my purposes, that's offset by the high level of fiber (I don't peel them), vitamins and minerals. Gives me an idea, though - he does like roasted Brussels sprouts, so I can use those.


----------



## Deb555 (Sep 23, 2019)

I look at the world from a diabetic's view.  Potatoes, even if I just ate skins with barely a coating of potato, cause an increase in blood sugar count.  But everyone is different, and it doesn't sound like that is your problem, anyway.  Plus, potatoes increase the level of arthritis pain I have.  So, always looking for substitutes 

I do believe just switching to a whole wheat or a multi-grain English muffin could make a difference.  And yogurt is terribly high in carbs, as well, with no fiber.  

Have you tried the Kashi-type breakfast cereals?  Lots of fiber, whole grains, and I find them delicious.  I use light cream, not milk, but you might prefer to use the milk, for calorie-control.

Any chance you can post the receipt for the veggie patties?  The look much like Egg Foo Young, and I think my DH and I would both like those.


----------



## Deb555 (Sep 23, 2019)

taxlady said:


> I like samosas for breakfast and they can be reheated in the microwave. Obviously, this is a do ahead or purchased item.



Aren't samosas champagne and orange juice?


----------



## taxlady (Sep 23, 2019)

Deb555 said:


> Aren't samosas champagne and orange juice?



That's mimosas. Samosas: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Samosa If the pastry part is made with whole grain flour, that would increase the fibre. But, these can have all sorts of healthy, veg-laden fillings.


----------



## Deb555 (Sep 23, 2019)

Oh, that's terrific, thank you   I do love handheld foods of all shapes and kinds.

Yes, these would be good to just reheat or even eat cold, depending on the filling.


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Sep 23, 2019)

These may or may not fly, but here goes--

Juicy tomato stuffed with cottage cheese.   Any canned fruits in natural juices and cottage cheese?  I've had stuffed tomatoes,  and prefer a nice English muffin with it. 

Any raw veggies on a plate, made up like an appetizer tray and cottage cheese dipper.  Is ranch dip or other an acceptable sub?

Sausage and egg beaters muffins, like a no crust quiche

Sliced deli turkey or ham roll ups with something slipped inside.


----------



## taxlady (Sep 23, 2019)

With a Swede and a Dane as parents, I think of fish (usually raw pickled fish or cold smoked fish) and buttered dark rye as breakfast food. Smoked salmon on bagels would be a possibility, that's not too unfamiliar.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Sep 24, 2019)

Sometimes I have beans for breakfast.

A can of butter beans with the liquid and an equal amount of chopped celery, onion, and carrots simmered for about 15 minutes until the vegetables are tender.  I add a packet of bouillon, red pepper flakes, pepper, etc...  This makes roughly two one-cup servings that can be reheated in the microwave.

It is high in fiber/slow-carb and probably would be healthier if I left out the bouillon powder.


----------



## eparys (Sep 24, 2019)

Do not know if these are too high for what you are looking for but I was in search of similar breakfast items and found these muffins that looked good.  I pulled it into MyFitnessPal to look at the nutritional info. Made with the sugar and without the nuts , they are 204 cals, 36 g carbs and 18 g sugar. By subbing splenda (or something similar) they become 139 cals, 20 g carbs and 1 g sugar. I am off to try a batch today with the splenda to see if they are any good.



https://www.gimmesomeoven.com/carrot-zucchini-muffins/


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Sep 24, 2019)

Pepperidge Farm makes a 12-grain bread, complete with seeds, that is very tasty, high in fiber, and nutrients.  Use that to make a Reuben, or use a good rye bread.  You can eat that sandwich any time of day, or night.  BLT's made with turkey bacon, or regullar bacon are good.   You can't go wrong with a grilled cheese, using good cheese.    Something we used to have in th Navy for breakfast, and I always found it strange, but tasty - ground beef, with added mushrooms, and canned, chopped tomato, with sweated onion, on top of English Muffins.  Use whole grain English Muffins.  Saur Kraut with dinner franks, or polish sausage is very tasty.  Then there are home-made mini pies, filled with whatever you want to put in them.  Sweet potato fries could be used instead of regular potato fries, for the extra fibre and nutrition.  Just remember, when using fresh sweet spuds, bake them and your blood sugar goes up, very high on the gucemic scale.  boil them and they are very low on the glucemic scale.  

Make mini-pizzas on whole grain English Muffins.  Chudaghi sausage patties with marinara sauce is even great for breakfast.  You could substitute your favorite Italian Sausage for the Cudaghi.

If you like it, ( I love it) either liverwurst, or liver pate' on toast points is good.  Like someone else mentioned, locks and bages, simply sub out the bagels with healthy bread, or English Muffins.  Crab Rolls, if you want to get a little fancier.

As a teenager, I, and my  best freind would hop in the boat, cross the river, and camp for the weekends on an uninhabited little island, and take with us a bag of spuds, and a cast iron frying pan.  We would catch fish all day and ate nothing but fish and fried potatoes.  Fish is great for breakfast.  And smoked fish, great any time of day.

That should give you some ideas of savory dishes.  Of course, there are os many more that we couldn't count them.  You can go Hispanic in theme, or Asian, or European, African, etc.  I hope you find the recipes that will suit you and your husband.

Seeeeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## bbqcoder (Sep 24, 2019)

GotGarlic said:


> My husband also won't eat broccoli or cauliflower, so that's out, but I appreciate the suggestion.



What about roasted cauliflower with thyme?  Could you also puree cauliflower and add it to some recipe?


----------



## GotGarlic (Sep 24, 2019)

Deb555 said:


> Any chance you can post the receipt for the veggie patties?  The look much like Egg Foo Young, and I think my DH and I would both like those.



I'll ask him about the cereal, but we typically only keep half and half in the house because DH uses it in his coffee. I dilute it with water when I need a lower-fat dairy product.

This is the basic recipe for veggie fritters: https://www.thekitchn.com/how-to-make-fritters-out-of-any-vegetable-231408 

I used these ingredients:
1/2 red bell pepper, diced small
1 shallot, minced 
2 cloves garlic, minced 

2 cups of shredded, drained zucchini
1 cup of thawed frozen corn
1 tbsp each chopped dill and parsley, 
S&P to taste 
Penzeys Mural of Flavor to taste 
1 egg,lightly beaten
about a half cup of flour

I sautéed the bell pepper, shallot and garlic for a few minutes in olive oil before adding them to the mixture. It's probably not necessary, but I don't like raw garlic or alliums. 

It made eight patties. I've posted my tzatziki recipe in the sauces forum.


----------



## GotGarlic (Sep 24, 2019)

taxlady said:


> I like samosas for breakfast and they can be reheated in the microwave. Obviously, this is a do ahead or purchased item.


We don't typically eat much Indian food, but I'll look into it. Thanks. 





Whiskadoodle said:


> These may or may not fly, but here goes--
> 
> Juicy tomato stuffed with cottage cheese.   Any canned fruits in natural juices and cottage cheese?  I've had stuffed tomatoes,  and prefer a nice English muffin with it.
> 
> ...


Some good ideas here, thanks. He does like cottage cheese and fruit. 





taxlady said:


> With a Swede and a Dane as parents, I think of fish (usually raw pickled fish or cold smoked fish) and buttered dark rye as breakfast food. Smoked salmon on bagels would be a possibility, that's not too unfamiliar.


I don't think he'll go for fish, but he loves rye. I was thinking about the open-faced sandwiches you've posted about before. Could you describe a few of typical toppings you like? 





Aunt Bea said:


> Sometimes I have beans for breakfast.
> 
> A can of butter beans with the liquid and an equal amount of chopped celery, onion, and carrots simmered for about 15 minutes until the vegetables are tender.  I add a packet of bouillon, red pepper flakes, pepper, etc...  This makes roughly two one-cup servings that can be reheated in the microwave.
> 
> It is high in fiber/slow-carb and probably would be healthier if I left out the bouillon powder.


Thanks, I've been looking at bean dishes, too. I use Better than Bouillon soup base. 





eparys said:


> Do not know if these are too high for what you are looking for but I was in search of similar breakfast items and found these muffins that looked good.  I pulled it into MyFitnessPal to look at the nutritional info. Made with the sugar and without the nuts , they are 204 cals, 36 g carbs and 18 g sugar. By subbing splenda (or something similar) they become 139 cals, 20 g carbs and 1 g sugar. I am off to try a batch today with the splenda to see if they are any good.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.gimmesomeoven.com/carrot-zucchini-muffins/


Thank you! I came across a recipe like this and then I couldn't find it again! 





bbqcoder said:


> What about roasted cauliflower with thyme?  Could you also puree cauliflower and add it to some recipe?


No, sorry, that won't fly [emoji16] He just won't eat it.

And thanks for your ideas as well, Chief Longwind! You're a fountain of creativity.


----------



## CWS4322 (Sep 24, 2019)

Won't eat eggs...what about perogi, bacon, caramelized onion, and sour cream? Barley cooked in beef broth with veggies carrots, etc. added? More grains, what about bulghar with squash (I do this with sweet potato and quinoa):
https://www.lcbo.com/lcbo/recipe/bulgur-with-cumin-scented-sweet-potatoes/200901023#.XYom03dFz4g
What's wrong with burgers for breakfast???
https://www.lcbo.com/lcbo/recipe/honeyed-jalapeño-cumin-burgers/201304025#.XYonGHdFz4g

Anything flies for breakfast...pork chops, steak and tator tots, anything. Breakfast salad....chicken keeper hash with zucchini, sausage, chickpeas, tomatoes, salsa...


----------



## skilletlicker (Sep 24, 2019)

When I have porridge it's usually steel-cut oats and buckwheat groats but out of oats. So this morning it was millet and buckwheat porridge. Can be sweet or savory but if I'm making savory porridge its usually coarse ground corn, more commonly called grits or polenta. This morning's cereal was sweetened with dried Montmorency tart cherries.

Made my version of your potato dish yesterday except I just use a skillet, the peppers were poblanos and jalapeños, and the meat was canned corned beef.

I also like fried rice for breakfast, often with beans along with other vegetables. I always add an egg or two but would be fine without it. Essentially the same dish as above with whole grain rice replacing the potatoes.


----------



## GotGarlic (Sep 24, 2019)

CWS4322 said:


> Won't eat eggs...what about perogi, bacon, caramelized onion, and sour cream? Barley cooked in beef broth with veggies carrots, etc. added? More grains, what about bulghar with squash (I do this with sweet potato and quinoa):
> What's wrong with burgers for breakfast???
> 
> Anything flies for breakfast...pork chops, steak and tator tots, anything. Breakfast salad....chicken keeper hash with zucchini, sausage, chickpeas, tomatoes, salsa...


He gets up at 5 am every weekday and leaves the house by 7:30. He doesn't want to cook in the morning and I am not getting up that early lol 

I want the dinner leftovers for myself  and sometimes he comes home for lunch and has that stuff. I might be able to work him towards a breakfast grain/salad bowl over time. Thanks.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Sep 24, 2019)

Breath-Killer with this one, but tastes so good.  It would definitely kick-start his morning, and can be made the nigh before  No cooking involved.

The Chief's Italian Hero (submarine, hoagie, etc.)
1 very soft sub bun
4 sliices good pepperoni
four slices hot capicola
Enough Soprasetta slices to cover
t tbs coarsr, stone-ground mustard
lettuce
sliced, ripe tomato
cucmber slices
sliced, sweet onion
oliveoil
sliced black olives
diced bell pepper
Provolone, or riipe swiss cheese

put it together and wrap in clng wrap to let the flavors permeate the whole sandwich.  Refrigerate and it's ready for him when he gets us.  Of course, youcan easily alterthe fillings if yuo like something better.  Adding Mortadella adds extra flavor to this sandwich too.

Seeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the Norh


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Sep 24, 2019)

The Marriott on Lun Gyland had a breakfast menu item that I loved called Lox, Stock, and Bagel. It was a bagel with a cream cheese schmear, a slice of lox, a slice of beefsteak tomato, a slice of Bermuda onion, and sprinkled with capers.


----------



## Kayelle (Sep 25, 2019)

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> The Marriott on Lun Gyland had a breakfast menu item that I loved called Lox, Stock, and Bagel. It was a bagel with a cream cheese schmear, a slice of lox, a slice of beefsteak tomato, a slice of Bermuda onion, and sprinkled with capers.




Thanks to the Sous Chef, that exact breakfast has always been served here every single Sunday morning, although my custom "Everything But the Bagel" seasoning is sprinkled on the top. Very delicious.http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f132/everything-bagel-seasoning-101491.html

Obviously, this breakfast can't be made ahead of time.


*GG,* when you say he won't eat "recognizable eggs" my first thought is quiche. Would that work? You could make a variety of breakfast size and freeze them.


----------



## taxlady (Sep 30, 2019)

I mentioned samosas, but maybe Jamaican patties would work better. A friend of mine is a chef. She recently posted pix on FB of a savoury breakfast pastry with beet greens, feta, pine nuts, and an egg baked into the top sprinkled with Maldon salt. That might work, but I don't think those would be do ahead with the egg.


----------

